# Just got a 2K gxe with auto tranny



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi guys I just got a 2K maxima gxe. Nothing speacial about it other than it has the 16inch alloy wheels. It pretty nice other than the rear suspention make a grinding noise when you go over bumps and if you push on the trunk. It comeing from the center linkages on the bar between the wheels?????

I had a 2002 sentra ser(manual tranny) and exspected the maxima to be just as fast but its not. The sentra ser is faster??? My ser did a 7.1sec 0 to 60 and the maxima is doing an 8.02 to 8.1(with it floored the tranny shifts right at 6K). (check with window mount G meter plus I got beat by my friend in his stock 2003 ser) No biggy though as I didnt buy this car to race with but to have a nice car to drive. I just thought it would be a bit quicker.

Now I have been reading that the coils are not the most reliable part on the car. So I am going to buy a few as back ups when needed. Any other thing that I should be aware of? and anyone have a link to replacement part for the rear linkages??? I havent ben able to find anything about that center link?

Thanks guy for the help? Hope this car will last me a while


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Try doing a tune up on the Maxima, it might help with performance.

As for the noise coming from the rear... climb underneath and visually inspect anything that might be bent or damaged and go from there. It could be something like the lower spring isolators have deteriorated or are missing and the metal springs are rubbing on the spring perch.

Coils are known to give prematurely. If youre picking up extra parts just to have in case yours go bad, then I'd suggest getting an extra MAF as well.


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

JNCoRacer said:


> Try doing a tune up on the Maxima, it might help with performance.
> 
> As for the noise coming from the rear... climb underneath and visually inspect anything that might be bent or damaged and go from there. It could be something like the lower spring isolators have deteriorated or are missing and the metal springs are rubbing on the spring perch.
> 
> Coils are known to give prematurely. If youre picking up extra parts just to have in case yours go bad, then I'd suggest getting an extra MAF as well.


Will pick up a MAF senser too. Thanks! I guess a tune up isnt a bad thing to do as I dont know if it has been done. Will get on that right away! 

I am heading out the door now to see if I can find the noise. Am going to ask the neighbor to help move the suspention a little so I can get under the car and find out. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok just checked out the rear. The noise is comeing from the (looks to be aluminum) bar that is in the center of the rear(looks to be a sway bar) that hooks to the rear link beam that the wheels attach too and the other sway bar thing. It basicly connectes the 2 peices together. Anyone know what the part is called or have a part #?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You mean the rear axle beam and the sway bar? Does it look to be damaged in any way? Rusted? It could be that they just need to be lubricated. Most oil change places will do this while they change the oil.


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes It sound like the noise is comeing from the bushings on the bar where it connects to the axle beam and sway bar together. What wold you recommend for lube? wd40 or would that attact dirt and make it worse. I have a dry wax lube that I use on my bike???? Oh and again thanks for the help, muchly appreciated


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

All I can say is Congrats man. lol


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

joe_yoh said:


> All I can say is Congrats man. lol


Thanks I really like the car. Its big enough I can fit stuff in it  huge plus

I am also getting ready to fill the tank back up so I get to find out how the MPG is . Please let it be a little better than the wifes chrysler LHS(her is around 22 to 24mpg on avarage) or I will never hear the end of it


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok me and my daughter went out and did some work on the car. We pulled off the sway bar and lubed up all the bushings. Cleaned off any rust and put it back together. That did the trick . Smooth and quiet!!!!!! Now I guess I need to check the spark plugs.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Awesome! Glad to hear you got one problem taken care of.


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

No problem. Let us know how the plug change goes.


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

Just finshed changing the plugs(the old ones were pretty worn) It did take calling 3 dealerships before I found what the plug gap was suposed to be. 2 of them didnt know???? and the last one called me back with a 1.1mm gap. I havent test drove it yet. will get that later tonight


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If you got the plugs from the dealership then they're already pre-gapped. Post up after your test drive. Hopefully you get some power back.


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

I got the plugs from napa so I had to Gap them. Thats what the dealership told me was that there plugs come gapped from the factory? You would still think thay would have the gap listed somewhere though. I didnt get to dive it tonight (had stuff at the house to cook dinner). I will stop by my friends house and grab his G meter and see if they help. Will let you know tomorrow.


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

Well no change in performance  (still running around 8 to 8.1 0 to 60mph ) If I get some wheel spin on take of it runs in the 8.45 sec range. 

I did have the SES light come on??? I stoppped the car and unplugged the battery, checked all the connections and it seemed fine (nothing loose) I pluged the battery back up and all is fine(drove 60 more miles and it didnt come back on?? )


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Hmmm, you shouldve had that code checked before pulling the battery cable. Most likely it'll come back on so you'll get a second chance to see whats going on with it.


----------



## efanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

I went out last night with the family and put another 140miles on it and it hasnt come back(thankfully) If it does I am going straight to pepboys to have it checked out


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm guessing its probably going to be O2 sensor related.


----------

